# Burnin Shorelines



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

So I had my entire family this past weekend on the boat. Wife, 2 young girls and Mother/Father.(and 2 labs of course) I found some good fish (with artificial and drifting) , but wanted to give my 2 little girls a good chance to land some fish where I knew we could do so. I went to Lydia Channel and anchored up around 35 yards or less from the Western shoreline, (BTW I was not in one of the large cuts that runs into the flats blocking a water way) I had on 2 occasions in less than 2 hours 2 A holes driving boats standing on top of their consoles run in between me and the shore. I was clearly anchored and had 4 corks in the water within 15 feet of the shoreline. I had to reel them in as fast as I could but one got run over by one of the A holes. Tournament or not, these guys ran down the entire shoreline and did this to multiple boats. Both were in shallow running bay boats and both thought nothing of where I was nor where anyone else was positioned. Sad....​


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

AHoles will never go away. Sorry they messed up your fishing.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Long thread complaining about this type of behavior in my area on another board, they are going to "burn" themselves as it seems the behavior is becoming common enough that many people are getting fed up and will probably lead to more regulation eventually preventing it. There are just too many boats on the water to go zig zagging across flats and burning occupied shorelines.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been driving a boat since I was 10.. I learned quickly boat etiquette. When I am cutting across a bay, I consider which direction the boats in my path are drifting as to NOT cut in front of their drift and rather swing around behind them. If I see a rodeo and I have a clear spot to drift up in silence I will attempt it only if I know I have the room... and only if there is room. When wanting to anchor, I look for a space that will not impose on someone else, If I got there late, I got there late, that is just the way it is. This Burning the shoreline is fine if you are on the King Ranch shore, out in the flats of Shamrock in a remote area where you are clear of serious boat traffic or where you dont have 20 boats lined up. I know there are bad boaters/fisherman and we will only get more over the years.. But these guys didnt even have the guts to look us in the eyes. Matter of fact there were wade fisherman about 1/4 mile down the way that he drove right by. That was really concerning. Plus he was in about 12 inches of water, cranking out mud.... The good thing was I never saw him catch any fish!!!!!!!!! just screw up everyone elses. Now we did have another guy come by in a small polling skiff with a fly fisherman on the front. I did not mind that, they were very quiet (making less noise than my stereo was for sure) and they looked at us and gave us a nod hoping to say, is this cool... Now that is different, they weren't going 30mph kicking mud... OK im done


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had it happen to me while wade fishing where a boat has ran between me and the shore or another wader.

I've started fishing out of a Yak mor and more which seems to be a target for some people. I have launched my yak from some very remote area's in East Matty and once heard commits like I had no right to be in their water.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a guy burn in between me and the shore the other weekend as well. Calm water, no boats on the bay side but nope, chose to go right through me and the shore. i was wading a main gut to a back lake knowing the occasional boat would buzz through, but had this skiff circle a couple times until i looked up and gave him a wave. he came in close, shut down, and poled past me into the lake, and started back up and was on his way. if i see him again, i'm buying him dinner.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Mellowing Out*

Yeah these burners used to really get under my skin but I'm getting better out it. It's one thing to burn a shoreline but something else to do it while I'm anchored very nearby or wading. I used to rant, rave and flip 'em off. Now I just wing whatever lure I have on right at them and if I'm in the boat, I grab the heaviest thing I have tied on - usually a SuperSpook and try to get my lead on them just right. I like it when I hit the target and don't care if I lose the lure. I just feel better - poor man's cast & blast if you will. They will learn one day not to jack up an old man's fishing "sphere" - either they will crash and burn or get old themselves.......


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha there was a gulf coast in trinity named "prime time" Running into the middle of a buch of boats fishing hodges last sat. He would drive up Slow to about ten run through the middle of all of us looking for bent Rods then hall *** did it three or four times. Some people have know clue lol. It's not even worth mentioning anymore it happens so often.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I had my boat tied up to the dock at Snoopy's under the JKF causeway last week, and some A hole in a 20' boston whaler came by at 14 MPH throwing a huge wake and knocked my boat against the dock....

stupid boston whalers... I hate them. They need to ban boston whalers because a guy driving a boston whaler did something to **** me off.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*well?*

FOr one, if someone runs close enough to you where you have to reel in your corks, thats not a "burning " issue but a dumb arse issue. While its not hard to believe people are that dumb, I doubt people purposly ran that close to looking for fish if you were not in any kid of channel.

ALso, sometimes I run between guys wading and the shore. I do it becuase I am trying to be considerate. IF a guy anchors 200 yards from the shore then walks out another 300 yards off a south shoreline, that means you would have to drive about 700 plus yards from the bank to not be mess up his fishing. f it rough, then thats what I do. Sometimes going 700 yards of the bank is not an option. I think I would rather someone drive behind me rather than in front of me where Im trying to fish. On a crowded weekend with the number of fisherman these days, I feel like sometimes that is the best option. Or at least this is what I would want.

If Im fishing an 1/2 mile stretch of water with land on both sides, like estes a bunch, please drive between me and the bank and not where Im trying to fish. If I wanted to fish the bank, thats where I would be fishing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

workorfish said:


> Yeah these burners used to really get under my skin but I'm getting better out it. It's one thing to burn a shoreline but something else to do it while I'm anchored very nearby or wading. I used to rant, rave and flip 'em off. Now I just wing whatever lure I have on right at them and if I'm in the boat, I grab the heaviest thing I have tied on - usually a SuperSpook and try to get my lead on them just right. I like it when I hit the target and don't care if I lose the lure. I just feel better - poor man's cast & blast if you will. They will learn one day not to jack up an old man's fishing "sphere" - either they will crash and burn or get old themselves.......


I understand your frustration - WE ALL DO! - I get ticked off too but.... Ever stop to consider your self gratifying toss of a Super Spook could yank an eye out, catch a carotid artery on the neck, rip a person's lips from mouth to ear, impale in a shoulder causing deep tissue damage, tear and ear off, etc... You get the point.

If you're gonna get pizzed, then flip 'em off and cuss the heck out of them, but... Don't make a 3 second idiotic move on their part into a life altering event.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Reelwork,

I seriously doubt he actually does that. It does make for a good story though.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Burnin shoreline, yellin, shootin the finger, throwing stuff at people, hatin whaler drivers ,......all in a days fishin in the 2000's......man, I wish gasoline would go to $20/gallon!


----------



## Redfishraider (Sep 2, 2008)

This same exact scenario happened to my spouse & I and some friends in Port O recently three times in one weekend. People who burn and disrupt other fisherman are the same people who when they are turning either direction in a car, need half the next lane to cleanly make a turn. These are also the same people who leave the shopping cart in the middle of the isle without concern for anyone else shopping. They are also the same people who scream into a handicap parking space, get in the glove box and quickly throw up the handicap tag without regard to those who truly have disabilities. Has anyone else noticed that the human population is quickly overbreeding stupid instead of normal. Scary to be out there some days.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

should've left your corks in the water for them to run over and get line stuck in their prop.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

this reminds me of the restaurant banning kids... because someone does something annoying lets ban or make some rules preventing it...

it's all public water including but not limited to the water at the edge of your waist while wading or boat while floating... you cannot keep someone from running in the same water even if it is close to you.. sure, you can get mad, then you can lobby for regulations... just what we need, more regulations. Common sense and etiquette is the thing here, no legal obligation to avoid you. Have a little one and one at the ramp or something if the offender really needs it.

join TWP&P



But I will agree with one thing.. people that do not know or try to avoid others out of respect are *********


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Yams said:


> Reelwork,
> 
> I seriously doubt he actually does that. It does make for a good story though.


If he put it in print it has to be true.........................................right?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I know somone who has intentionally sought out the guilty party and waited till they were into a good wade away from the boat and run a circle around em (I was with him). LOL! I have also heard of somone seeking out the guilty party, letting them get into a good wade away from the boat and pullin up to em & whippin their arse.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

surfspeck said:


> I know somone who has intentionally sought out the guilty party and waited till they were into a good wade away from the boat and run a circle around em (I was with him). LOL! I have also heard of somone seeking out the guilty party, letting them get into a good wade away from the boat and pullin up to em & whippin their arse.


I WOULD PAY MONEY TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was once about 100 yards off a bank and idling slowly towards it to anchor quietly and get out and wade... out of left field this boat runs up and goes between me and the bank, anchors, and they jump out to wade. I just could not keep my boat from doing what it did next... the dayum boat went WOT doing several donuts around their boat and their wading direction.. it was the damndest thing I ever seen... there are some 2coolers around here that were on my boat when that happened... we were all freaked out. Crazy stuff..


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard that the guy who whipped the arse was a great big giant MF that 99.9% of grown men wouldnt dare mess with after seeing him..LOL!



goodwood said:


> I WOULD PAY MONEY TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

surfspeck said:


> I heard that the guy who whipped the arse was a great big giant MF that 99.9% of grown men wouldnt dare mess with after seeing him..LOL!


brock lesner?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Brock Lesner would be more like 99.99999% LOL!! This guy is supposively a big ol 6'8" Czech fella about 300lb soppin wet...LOL!



InfamousJ said:


> brock lesner?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

gawd that must've been so enjoyable. would've taken a vid of it for sure.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

HAHA....a little part of me now hopes I get burned just so I can do this. LOL!!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Consider this.. 1st I want to say I'm not a shore burner except when I'm in my kayak looking for fish. However, I've run into situations where boats were anchored up fishing a narrow cut, Less then 100 yards. On one side it is shallow and full of shell. The side someone is fishing is shallow but no shell. If it's deep enough I'll idle through but it will be on the side someone may be fishing. I'm not going to take my boat over shell and drag the bottom. All I'm saying is sometimes the boaters don't have a choice in where they go in order to keep from damaging their boats unless they just don't go into that cut. That being said they have as much a right to enter those areas as the boat that is there fishing. There has to be some common courtesey and understanding between boaters. Burning by is not right but idling by should be okay. Yes it is a disturbance and inconveinence but you're going to run into that once in a while on public waters. Just my opinion. I've had it happen and told the boat anchored where I was going and to get there I would either have to run in on top 25 yards behind them or I could idle by 10 feet behind them which ever they preferred. But I try and let them know rather then just buzzing by them. It's all situational and I'm just saying everyone needs to look at the entire situation from both sides.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> Reelwork,
> 
> I seriously doubt he actually does that. It does make for a good story though.


Understood, but you never know! Was running a shallow channel (I was also staying as far away as possible) when a popping cork landed about a foot from my boat and in turn my passenger - actually heard it "ploop" into the water as it caught my eye. By the way, I am always VERY considerate of other boats and will idle down for anchored boats in a channel in pass.

Turned the boat around and asked the boat fishing a good 50 yards away anchored up well into the flats, what the heck? Said he was fishing the channel. I told him the channel was for boats FIRST and fishing second.. Then he said he didn't see me. Yeah right, thinking he was trying to be a wise arse and got closer than he expected, then realized 4 guys were about to whoop his arse.

C'mon folks, we're fishing here - relax!

Stuff like that ain't no game to me... Last thing I want is to anyone at risk, let alone hurt! Lord knows we got enough other things to worry about...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Some people are just so self involved that they will never learn. I remember about 10 years ago we pulled up to some slicks in east bay around hannahs and some guys were 60-70 yards ahead of us that just drifted thru them. We start chunkin lures and all of a sudden these guys come back around and have the nerve to troll right in front of us. We never said a word cranked up and did circles all over the slicks. It served them right. Paybacks are heck is my motto! It does no good to yell or scream or use the flipper. Just remember their boat and treat them with the same courtesy.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*It's not the Boat, but it is the operator / driver*



Kyle 1974 said:


> I had my boat tied up to the dock at Snoopy's under the JKF causeway last week, and some A hole in a 20' boston whaler came by at 14 MPH throwing a huge wake and knocked my boat against the dock....
> 
> stupid boston whalers... I hate them. They need to ban boston whalers because a guy driving a boston whaler did something to **** me off.


I would say "inconsiderate bad boat operators or bad driver - - - exceeding a posted "NO WAKE" speed at that spot (JFK causway & Packery Channel)." This area is posted as no wake.

The JKK Causeway crosses the ICW and down the way along the ICW, is Snoopy's.

Snoopy's is NOT under the JFK Causeway, but it is located along the ICW. If you were under the causeway, there is a no wake zone there, but along the ICW at Snoopy's is not.

You were tied off at the Snoopy dock. Was that Boston Whaler there or was it cruising by on the ICW? Or had it been tie off at the same dock, then left a little too fast?

No matter, the boat operator of that Whaler came by a moored, tied off vessle a little too close for comfort and rocked your boat. Shame on him!

I travel the ICW out in front of Snoopy's often. Boats of all sizes go by there at cruising speeds faster than 14 mph. If they get too close to the restaurant (Snoopy's) they will rock your boat.


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

FXSTB said:


> Burnin shoreline, yellin, shootin the finger, throwing stuff at people, hatin whaler drivers ,......all in a days fishin in the 2000's......man, I wish gasoline would go to $20/gallon!


x2


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the point of burning the shorelines? I assume to locate fish?


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> Some people are just so self involved that they will never learn. I remember about 10 years ago we pulled up to some slicks in east bay around hannahs and some guys were 60-70 yards ahead of us that just drifted thru them. We start chunkin lures and all of a sudden these guys come back around and have the nerve to troll right in front of us. We never said a word cranked up and did circles all over the slicks. It served them right. Paybacks are heck is my motto! It does no good to yell or scream or use the flipper. Just remember their boat and treat them with the same courtesy.


I hope you didn't have customers when you did that stupid ****!!!! Talk about self involved hahahaha a good case of the pot calling the kettle black.

p.s. I sure hope you don't teach the newcomers to the sport that it's ok to do that and I can't even believe I just read that coming from a "guide"!!!! Your suppose to set a good example not start fishing wars!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have scanned through this entire thread and agree there are people on the water that just don't know any better or don't care. The only illegal acts represented here are the intentional harassment of fishermen. There is a state law banning the intentional harassment of anglers persuing fish. Be careful retaliating against bad ettiquite on the water. You may be the one being charged with an illegal act. I hate it when others screw up my fishing, but i will never throw a lure at another boat because it could litterally kill someone. Consider what could happen if your spiderwire landed across the throat of a child on board, it could cut his/her throat and kill them right in front of you. Most of us have been cut by line or string as it slides across flesh, an overshoot of line could end someones life or injure them for life. Remember murphy's law (what can go wrong will go wrong). Think before you act and calmly try to talk to the bad actor and try to educate them. You would be suprised how many people just don't know any better.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

just venting man


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

railbird said:


> I have scanned through this entire thread and agree there are people on the water that just don't know any better or don't care. The only illegal acts represented here are the intentional harassment of fishermen. There is a state law banning the intentional harassment of anglers persuing fish. Be careful retaliating against bad ettiquite on the water. You may be the one being charged with an illegal act. I hate it when others screw up my fishing, but i will never throw a lure at another boat because it could litterally kill someone. Consider what could happen if your spiderwire landed across the throat of a child on board, it could cut his/her throat and kill them right in front of you. Most of us have been cut by line or string as it slides across flesh, an overshoot of line could end someones life or injure them for life. Remember murphy's law (what can go wrong will go wrong). Think before you act and calmly try to talk to the bad actor and try to educate them. You would be suprised how many people just don't know any better.


Very well spoken railbird. True burners are a horrible and extremely rude menace to legitimate fishermen and though tempting to retaliate nothing good comes of it. When someone does something stupid on the freeways, it is really better and safer to keep your fingers to yourselves though that's NEVER what we truly want to do.

-hook

-hook


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Relax I hear mandatory boater education is going to fix all of this.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> Relax I hear mandatory boater education is going to fix all of this.


LOL!!! I like the one about the three bears.

-hook


----------



## Mook (Jul 3, 2011)

That's funny you bring this up I'm sure this happens all the time. I was on a guided trip last week and we had 4 or 5 boats with top drives doing the same thing, up and down the shore line. The trout bite was slowing down and are guide said " see those guy going up and down the shore line looking for red fish, I will show you how to catch red fish." We were about 600-800 yards from the shoreline and it was calm we just looked for some wakes, and it didn't take long we were on a huge school of red fish. Those 4-5 boats were pushing the schools out to us. We limited out with an over sized red each and threw back quit a few. It was one of the best fishing trips iv been on. This guide was sharp, and we had a blast. The guide was Bryson Becker salt water life, he is young but he knows his stuff.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Bryson is an up and coming young gun. He will be very successful. A great example of adjusting to boating pressure


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Wake*



Kyle 1974 said:


> I had my boat tied up to the dock at Snoopy's under the JKF causeway last week, and some A hole in a 20' boston whaler came by at 14 MPH throwing a huge wake and knocked my boat against the dock....
> 
> stupid boston whalers... I hate them. They need to ban boston whalers because a guy driving a boston whaler did something to **** me off.


 Then I guess you hate Gulfcoast ,Tran's and the other Knock Off's..cva34


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

A white guy, a black guy, an Indian, an Irishman, a Scotsman, a Priest, and a Rabbi walk into a bar...

The bartender says "What is this, some kind of joke?"


----------



## Capt. Shep (Jan 26, 2009)

Had a Gulf Coast come flyin between me an my boat parked on the south shore in east matty one morning couldnt belive it an was ****** off at first. He kinda forgot about the VERY shallow sandbar that was there and my anger was relived pretty quick lol. Never thought that could be a good sound. SE wind but they may of still heard me laughing. Lets here some more stories like this!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Shep said:


> Had a Gulf Coast come flyin between me an my boat parked on the south shore in east matty one morning couldnt belive it an was ****** off at first. He kinda forgot about the VERY shallow sandbar that was there and my anger was relived pretty quick lol. Never thought that could be a good sound. SE wind but they may of still heard me laughing. Lets here some more stories like this!!!


that was harbormaster


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I had my boat tied up to the dock at Snoopy's under the JKF causeway last week, and some A hole in a 20' boston whaler came by at 14 MPH throwing a huge wake and knocked my boat against the dock....
> 
> stupid boston whalers... I hate them. They need to ban boston whalers because a guy driving a boston whaler did something to **** me off.


After reading through this thread it seems to me that there is a lot of people that want to get even with these people that mess up their fishing.
It may be that the guy in the Whaler saw a Tower Boat setting there at Snoopy's and thought it was the one that just messed up his fishing and decided to get even. After all, "if you sleep with the hogs you smell like a hog".


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> What is the point of burning the shorelines? I assume to locate fish?


I only run a shoreline if it is a windy or rough day. My little boat isnt very comfortable in the chop, and will run pretty skinny. To provide a better ride for my passengers i try and hug shorelines. That said, if someone is fishing that shoreline, ill move to deeper water and well around the fishermen. If i need to, ill just idle through the rough stuff until i can get back to the calm water again.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll play:
Noticed a guy a few years back literally following me around stopping and drifting everywhere I went. My boat at the time ran in about 5" of water....his Blue Wave....about 10" of water. Well..........I decided to fish a spot that gave me the option to run over a large bar that was 6" in depth. Scraped him off me just like smelly stuff off the bottom of your shoe.

Railbird: Earlier post, very well said!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Po Boy said:


> After reading through this thread it seems to me that there is a lot of people that want to get even with these people that mess up their fishing.
> It may be that the guy in the Whaler saw a Tower Boat setting there at Snoopy's and thought it was the one that just messed up his fishing and decided to get even. After all, "if you sleep with the hogs you smell like a hog".


Or, it may be that my comment about "boston Whalers" could have just as easily been about brown boats. Or boats with the steering wheel in the middle, and not on the side.

the problem isn't the boat, it's the person operating it.

There is a huge thread on another board *****ing about tower boats.... sling them up, burn them at the stake. It's not the boat, it's just that some people are F'ing morons and have no sense on the water.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I ran over a big school of reds burning a shoreline.. stopped and took a pitcher... from my tower of course...


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I have towers on my boat but always try to be very aware of other boats and waders to avoid them at all costs. It just seems to be impossible for ALL boaters to exercise courtesy and respect.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I ran over a big school of reds burning a shoreline.. stopped and took a pitcher... from my tower of course...


Uhh pretty sure that picture was taken off of the USS Lexington... Or maybe from a hang-glider where they just released those trout in SAB...


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> I ran over a big school of reds burning a shoreline.. stopped and took a pitcher... from my tower of course...


That's one tall tower you got there


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I ran over a big school of reds burning a shoreline.. stopped and took a pitcher... from my tower of course...


Pitcher? Thats a nice pitcher, you should put it up for sell. I bet you could sale alot of them!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> Pitcher? Thats a nice pitcher, you should put it up for sell. I bet you could sale alot of them!


and sign it like a famous pitcher person, cowan? pitcher taken from the tower on my bote, drifting, knot running


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> I have scanned through this entire thread and agree there are people on the water that just don't know any better or don't care. The only illegal acts represented here are the intentional harassment of fishermen. There is a state law banning the intentional harassment of anglers persuing fish. Be careful retaliating against bad ettiquite on the water. You may be the one being charged with an illegal act. I hate it when others screw up my fishing, but i will never throw a lure at another boat because it could litterally kill someone. Consider what could happen if your spiderwire landed across the throat of a child on board, it could cut his/her throat and kill them right in front of you. Most of us have been cut by line or string as it slides across flesh, an overshoot of line could end someones life or injure them for life. Remember murphy's law (what can go wrong will go wrong). Think before you act and calmly try to talk to the bad actor and try to educate them. You would be suprised how many people just don't know any better.


X2...& No strategic cinderblock placement where they ran for them to find when they follow their path the next time either.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> and sign it like a famous pitcher person, cowan? pitcher taken from the tower on my bote, drifting, knot running


Ur teasin me aint ya? I have you know I made it until the 10 th grade in HISD. Well thats it, I am putting my 2cool membership up for sell. Should I post it in the fishin discussion section or in the hunting classifieds? Anyone have any opinions? I dont want any nasty notes from that referee call Mont


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> brock lesner?


even bigger.

Think Ronnie Waters.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres an idea. Next time just follow them until they anchor up and hop out to wade. Let them get a pretty good distance from their boat them just grab their anchor and drag their boat about a mile down the shoreline and re-anchor in about 8' of water. Now I would pay to see that.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Po Boy said:


> After reading through this thread it seems to me that there is a lot of people that want to get even with these people that mess up their fishing.
> It may be that the guy in the Whaler saw a Tower Boat setting there at Snoopy's and thought it was the one that just messed up his fishing and decided to get even. After all, "if you sleep with the hogs you smell like a hog".





Kyle 1974 said:


> Or, it may be that my comment about "boston Whalers" could have just as easily been about brown boats. Or boats with the steering wheel in the middle, and not on the side.
> 
> the problem isn't the boat, it's the person operating it.
> 
> There is a huge thread on another board *****ing about tower boats.... sling them up, burn them at the stake. It's not the boat, it's just that some people are F'ing morons and have no sense on the water.


I understood the point that you were making and could not agree with you more, but tower boats are build to burn the flats and with more and more people fishing in the flats there more and more opportunity for the morons to offend someone no matter what kind of boat they drive. They are built to burn the flats and just like flounder boats, (and I own one), are hated by wade giggers because the moron operators cut in front of them and mess up their wade. Not to say that all tower boat and flounder boat operators are morons but the percentage is high. If we can't take being lumped in with the morons that operate these boats then we should get out of them.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

live2fish247 said:


> Heres an idea. Next time just follow them until they anchor up and hop out to wade. Let them get a pretty good distance from their boat them just grab their anchor and drag their boat about a mile down the shoreline and re-anchor in about 8' of water. Now I would pay to see that.lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk.


I nearly jacked someone's kill switch one day after they almost hit me with their boat going WOT right through the exact spot I was fishing (within casting distance).

I suspect that once we see the Castle Law expansion in Sept to include carrying a gun on your boat, that we will hear about an angler involved shooting over this issue.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I nearly jacked someone's kill switch one day after they almost hit me with their boat going WOT right through the exact spot I was fishing (within casting distance).
> 
> I suspect that once we see the Castle Law expansion in Sept to include carrying a gun on your boat, that we will hear about an angler involved shooting over this issue.


??????? I never been out in my boat without a gun or anyone I fish with. Especially after 2 yakers were fired on crossing under the railroad tracks in the Nueces river. If it is near daylight and I see birds on the tracks and cant tell if they are birds or people I have gun in hand to hell with being shot at a few hundered times like those innocent yakers. They were pinned down for hours takeing in fire before the gamewardens got out there and the folks shooting at them ran off and got away. They never caught them suckers.That happened just this last yr.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Or, it may be that my comment about "boston Whalers" could have just as easily been about brown boats. Or boats with the steering wheel in the middle, and not on the side.
> 
> the problem isn't the boat, it's the person operating it.
> 
> There is a huge thread on another board *****ing about tower boats.... sling them up, burn them at the stake. It's not the boat, it's just that some people are F'ing morons and have no sense on the water.


Exactly! I have no problem with the boats just with the behavior some of them exhibit and it is not just tower boats.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Capt. Shep said:


> Had a Gulf Coast come flyin between me an my boat parked on the south shore in east matty one morning couldnt belive it an was ****** off at first. He kinda forgot about the VERY shallow sandbar that was there and my anger was relived pretty quick lol. Never thought that could be a good sound. SE wind but they may of still heard me laughing. Lets here some more stories like this!!!


That's funny Capt.! What did Lieutenant Curly and Admiral Moe have to say about it? :biggrin:

Long gone are the days of quiet wades and unmolested fish on the weekends! Get used to it...the fish have! :smile:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Salt&Sol said:


> I have been driving a boat since I was 10.. I learned quickly boat etiquette. When I am cutting across a bay, I consider which direction the boats in my path are drifting as to NOT cut in front of their drift and rather swing around behind them. If I see a rodeo and I have a clear spot to drift up in silence I will attempt it only if I know I have the room... and only if there is room. When wanting to anchor, I look for a space that will not impose on someone else, If I got there late, I got there late, that is just the way it is. This Burning the shoreline is fine if you are on the King Ranch shore, out in the flats of Shamrock in a remote area where you are clear of serious boat traffic or where you dont have 20 boats lined up....


Heheh. Details of Boat etiquette are like honey holes. Experienced fishermen know them all, but they're keeping it quiet. Let the newbies find their own rules.

BJ
"Ill see ya on the water--will you see me?"


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Brine Jake said:


> Heheh. Details of Boat etiquette are like honey holes. Experienced fishermen know them all, but they're keeping it quiet. Let the newbies find their own rules.
> 
> BJ
> "Ill see ya on the water--will you see me?"


:rotfl:


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Could you get TX numbers and turn some of these guys in for harassment?

http://law.onecle.com/texas/parks/62.0125.00.html


----------



## toehead (May 19, 2010)

Guys burnin shorleines with fisherman on them are not too bright, but the real issue we should all consider is what that wake is doing to the shoreline, what the prop is doing to the grass bed its tearing up.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

toehead said:


> Guys burnin shorleines with fisherman on them are not too bright, but the real issue we should all consider is what that wake is doing to the shoreline, what the prop is doing to the grass bed its tearing up.


What we don't need, is guys like you coming in here and trying to test an arguement that will work for banning all traffic on the flats. Its always the same with you wpp guys. Come in here with your agendas seeing a little wiggle room. I guess we will have to bann all boating in south texas because wakes tend to land somewhere. I smell the txwpp hand in this, maybe i'm just a bit too sensitive. lol


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Bearkat said:


> Could you get TX numbers and turn some of these guys in for harassment?
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/texas/parks/62.0125.00.html


This is an interesting reg. Thanks for posting the link. I think they put this in effect back when radical environmentalists were blocking boat ramps, launching boats predawn to go spook ducks, burning blinds, etc, and jet skis were going wild on the lakes.

I guess you're referring to the guys who actually almost run over you. Otherwise, Good idea, and Good luck with that. It might work in a real extreme case.

Regarding fishing, define 'harassment'. Define 'interfere with'. Define 'disrupting'. Define 'disturb'.


----------



## toehead (May 19, 2010)

Don't be so sensitive railbird. I'm just fishernman just like you, I have a boat that will run in 8" of water, probably like you. The fact that I personnally chose not to run shorelines is my decision. I see no real value in it. I aslo happen to own a piece of marsh that no longer exists to due a number of reasons one being erosion due to wave action. I just don't see any real value in running a boat in 12" of water just because you can. Especially if you intend to fish that shoreline after you run down it. If you don't intend to fish then why do it.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I burn shorelines and I am more concerened for my lower unit and prop than grass. These guys are not running the shores fishing I am sure. I do alot of the same moving around do to the fact is I fish a spot for 1/2 nothing I move I dont sit and grind a spot and grind a spot trying to catch a fish that may happen to wander by. I got out and look for fish. I think going out anchoring up is good if you are a old timer whit some kids who just aint ti serious about his fishing. But I am out there to catch fish and If it means moving and burning a shoreline so be it. I am very considerate of the next guy I always go out of my way to give folks plenty of room when I am running. But if you are anchored up in the running lane and I have no were else to go expect a wake becouse your in the wrong place at the wrong time. Lets talk about that. Lets talk about the guy who blocks the pass and when you blast him he cusses you like a idiot the whole while he is in the way.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

railbird said:


> What we don't need, is guys like you coming in here and trying to test an arguement that will work for banning all traffic on the flats. Its always the same with you wpp guys. Come in here with your agendas seeing a little wiggle room. I guess we will have to bann all boating in south texas because wakes tend to land somewhere. I smell the txwpp hand in this, maybe i'm just a bit too sensitive. lol


Exactly right! Give the state too much power and they will not stop with abusive regulation once started. So if everyone works the golden rule no need for more state control.


----------



## reddoc (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a tough call. I had one situation down in POC area where a guy was anchored up in the mouth of a back lake I like to fish. I had to stay on plane to get back there. He looked like he got upset and tried to motor up and make it back into the lake to come after me but his boat could not make it that shallow. I think if you anchor up to the entrance of a lake or channel expect to get people running by you. I certainly do not think I was in the wrong. Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Agree reddoc. Same thing has happened to me several times...although they didn't try to come after me.


----------



## brotherhood (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to to thank the same way and get upset when someone ran to close to me. Thought they were scaring the fish away when in reality I wasnt catching much anyway. The last three times I was out I fished a little cut going into pringle lake in POC. I cought fish before any boats come though and I cought fish after they came through. Once I cought a keeper trout after a boat ran through the cut and the boat wasnt even out of site yet and the prop wash was still in the channel. Know I just wave and keep on fishing. Life is to short and i am going to have fun when i fish. Just my 2cent.:an4:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

toehead said:


> Don't be so sensitive railbird. I'm just fishernman just like you, I have a boat that will run in 8" of water, probably like you. The fact that I personnally chose not to run shorelines is my decision. I see no real value in it. I aslo happen to own a piece of marsh that no longer exists to due a number of reasons one being erosion due to wave action. I just don't see any real value in running a boat in 12" of water just because you can. Especially if you intend to fish that shoreline after you run down it. If you don't intend to fish then why do it.


I have tower boat with a trolling motor on the front and i almost exclusively fish shorelines in certain areas and times of year. I do not need to burn water to look for fish, and i seldom run shorelines except when forced to because of the rig i run. My point was 90% of the time the wave action from the wind all spring long is vastly more damaging than the occasional flats boat running down the edge of the shoreline. Also if i had a boat that needed 8" to run, I would sale it and buy a real flats boat. I don't personally like anyone trying to use such arguments you used in the previous post, and will stand against it here and elsewhere when i hear such statements. There are groups pushing selfish agendas to create private sanctuaries for their style of fishing and your arguments are typical of that group. That is where i'm coming from. I do not agree with those that run continuously across every inch of the flat mapping out schools of fish, this strategy is very unsightly and i think just as selfish as those that would regulate for their own private fisheries.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tower boats*

Just another reason why I like the upper coast and its dirty water. One less headache we have to deal with.

If you need to run the shoreline because your boat can't handle the open water you need to get a different boat. If you need to run to the shoreline to find fish then you need to learn how to fish. Other than those two reasons I still don't understand why people need do it.

Gater


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

gater said:


> Just another reason why I like the upper coast and its dirty water. One less headache we have to deal with.
> 
> If you need to run the shoreline because your boat can't handle the open water you need to get a different boat. If you need to run to the shoreline to find fish then you need to learn how to fish. Other than those two reasons I still don't understand why people need do it.
> 
> Gater


Good, keep your *** on the upper coast then


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Gone fishing 2 says it best. Just a lot of fishing going on these days. I know of a specific bayou that people sit in that at one point your boat has to be on plane or you will bottom out it's a 200 yard flat leading to the bayou. I know why people anchor there but the boat traffic is got to get old.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Salt&Sol said:


> So I had my entire family this past weekend on the boat. Wife, 2 young girls and Mother/Father.(and 2 labs of course) I found some good fish (with artificial and drifting) , but wanted to give my 2 little girls a good chance to land some fish where I knew we could do so. I went to Lydia Channel and anchored up around 35 yards or less from the Western shoreline, (BTW I was not in one of the large cuts that runs into the flats blocking a water way) I had on 2 occasions in less than 2 hours 2 A holes driving boats standing on top of their consoles run in between me and the shore. I was clearly anchored and had 4 corks in the water within 15 feet of the shoreline. I had to reel them in as fast as I could but one got run over by one of the A holes. Tournament or not, these guys ran down the entire shoreline and did this to multiple boats. Both were in shallow running bay boats and both thought nothing of where I was nor where anyone else was positioned. Sad....​


Did he have a burn bar?


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*BURNIN TRUCK*

i say if they keep burning your shorelines, you need to burn a few of their trucks in the parking lot. :slimer:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I had my boat tied up to the dock at Snoopy's under the JKF causeway last week, and some A hole in a 20' boston whaler came by at 14 MPH throwing a huge wake and knocked my boat against the dock....
> 
> stupid boston whalers... I hate them. They need to ban boston whalers because a guy driving a boston whaler did something to **** me off.


:work: Need to also ban: 
FISH MASTER BOATS
KENNER/MERC COMBOS
MAKO/MERC COMBOS
19' AND SMALLER BLUEWAVE BOATS
all aluminum square front flat bottoms unless set up with floundering lights.

Seriously thought rules are set up because someone was a dumb *****. These burning tourney guys and weekend warriors that want to see how shallow they can run are going to ruin it for the rest of us. 
Every time I go out I see more scars along the shorelines and more dummies making new ones.
You watch, TPWD will be enforcing more prop free zones in the problem areas. 
Before long we will be shutting down in the middle of the bay and kayaking to the shorelines.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

A6TEXAN said:


> i say if they keep burning your shorelines, you need to burn a few of their trucks in the parking lot. :slimer:


Have you ever done this? Didn't think so, yehaw keyboard cowboys


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice working bumping another old burning thread. I rated the thread for you.


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

T. Rep said:


> Good, keep your *** on the upper coast then


From a guy from San Antonio, too funny.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Break out the torpedoes !


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

JJGold said:


> I rated the thread for you.


That'll show 'em.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Everybody take a deep breath, relax.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like if I fished with a gun I could get me a shore blaster and an airplane in one day. One time a guy casted at me for running to close and I grabbed his top water mid flight cut it off on the run turned my boat around went back and told him that me blasting him wasn't the reason he wasn't catching fish. He had the wrong color topwater and the wrong retrieve.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

gater said:


> Just another reason why I like the upper coast and its dirty water. One less headache we have to deal with.
> 
> If you need to run the shoreline because your boat can't handle the open water you need to get a different boat. If you need to run to the shoreline to find fish then you need to learn how to fish. Other than those two reasons I still don't understand why people need do it.
> 
> Gater


 Me 2


----------

